# Neat looking crochet pattern...



## kchaystack (Jan 10, 2016)

First, curse you all for enabling my desire to pick up hobbies and crafts.  I am plotting a trip to Michael's now.

Next, I found this video and though it looked really neat...  so I though I would share.

http://youtu.be/YRnJHytHN_w


----------



## Deedles (Jan 10, 2016)

Thanks for the link. I've knitted the waffle stitch for several things but have never done it in crochet. I'm always looking for a neat washcloth stitch.

Good luck at Michaels! Be sure and show us pics of what yours looks like.


----------



## kchaystack (Jan 10, 2016)

I highly doubt they will be worth showing off.  But it is too cold to be out and about so what the heck, might as well try and learn something


----------



## gigisiguenza (Jan 11, 2016)

Kchaystack you're not alone in your penchant for adopting hobbies. I have many, including crochet


----------



## Susie (Jan 11, 2016)

Me, too.  Crochet, loom knitting, soap making, etc.  And no time to do much of it.


----------



## traderbren (Jan 11, 2016)

I collect hobbies like dust bunnies under a bed. I have far too many. It all started innocently enough with crochet, and morphed into knitting, then spinning, then weaving, soapmaking, running, fountain pen collecting...

Is there a 12 step program?

Kchaystack- i do hope you'll share pics if you try this!


----------



## Serene (Jan 11, 2016)

sigh... at least I am not alone.  Polymer Clay, Metal working, Soap Making, Crochet, Cake decorating, Photography, Lampworking, Bead Weaving and Jewelry making in general, etc

Sere


----------



## kchaystack (Jan 11, 2016)

I have used clay to make geo-caching tags.  I need to get back into that once it warms a bit.  

I also do photography, but again, too cold to be out (I am a wimp and hate tracking thru snow).  I miss the local Jr College and their darkroom.  I audited classes a few times just to get access to it.

But being able to make color coordinating wash cloths for my soap?  That sounds amazing!  hahaha


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 11, 2016)

traderbren said:


> I collect hobbies like dust bunnies under a bed. I have far too many. It all started innocently enough with crochet, and morphed into knitting, then spinning, then weaving, soapmaking, running, fountain pen collecting...
> 
> Is there a 12 step program?
> 
> Kchaystack- i do hope you'll share pics if you try this!


 I stuffed my other hobbies such as sewing back under the bed with the dust bunnies. I only kept soapmaking and crochet.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Jan 11, 2016)

Not me. Thanks to ADD, I do a little bit of all of them, all the time LOL


----------



## gigisiguenza (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## Misschief (Jan 11, 2016)

traderbren said:


> I collect hobbies like dust bunnies under a bed. I have far too many. It all started innocently enough with crochet, and morphed into knitting, then spinning, then weaving, soapmaking, running, fountain pen collecting...



Ohhhhhhh... fountain pens! I love fountain pens! I have one or two.... or 20 something. And I knit, crochet, watercolour, blog..... and more.


----------

